# 488 NH Haybine



## Jerry B (Aug 22, 2009)

Im looking for a bearing in the the wobble box i dont have a manual yet Ive ordered one but hay is ready now. Can any one help me with this??


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Go to New Holland - After sales service: assistance, original spare parts, manuals and click on parts search. This is New Hollands online parts book, you should be able to find what you need there. If you can get the outer and inner races out, any bearing supply company might be able to get you one the same day, far as that goes, a well stocked NH dealer might have what you need on the shelf.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Mlappin hit the nail on the head...that is a great site to research all your NH parts needs. I use it all the time. The 488s are common haybines and any dealer should have them. In fact, it is a pretty standard bearing... most of these bearing are also on the 478 and 479 haybines, as well. Let us know how it went and good luck on this cutting.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

For those of you out there that use any one of the many different flavors of Agco, here is theirs, Agcopartsbooks so far as I can tell, Agco's only works with IE, so no Firefox on that sight. Just click on the View Books button next to the guest user tag.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think you have to get a user name & password from your dealer.I know I did for AGCO parts book online.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I think you have to get a user name & password from your dealer.I know I did for AGCO parts book online.


Not anymore on the Agcopartsbook. It was that way, but now they have a guest user feature. New Hollands is open to anyone but I don't feel it has quite the features as Agco's does. Some features are not available on the guest user account I think, but if a person is going to use it a lot, its no big deal to call your local Agco dealer, talk to the person who handles the admin, and have them set you up with a username and PW.


----------



## stevemsinger (Jul 8, 2009)

You can also go to Messick's tractor website. They not only have the parts diagrams, they also list the price. Even if you don't buy from them, you have an idea what you should be paying and it helps you to decide if you want to buy individual parts or sometimes look for used components.


----------

